# beautiful fall in usa



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

Had to fly to usa for first time in 4 yrs. I really didnt want to go back and dreaded it but it was great. vThis fall in ohio had stunning colors.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

Looks like you got some good shots of the colors there. Must have been an experience in culture shock--in reverse. Not to mention I'll bet the prices were a lot higher on everything.


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

Jet Lag said:


> Looks like you got some good shots of the colors there. Must have been an experience in culture shock--in reverse. Not to mention I'll bet the prices were a lot higher on everything.


Loved it. Now I have 2 great countries. Dreaded coming back here while reading the forums,but when i got back all was as usual(normal) surprising what we get used to.


----------



## cvgtpc1 (Jul 28, 2012)

Wish I had known you were here! I'm down in Cincinnati and we could've met half way from Columbus.


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

was so totally busy,,no time for fun. Cinci is 160 miles from my place up near marion.


----------

